# Field Dressing Boar



## Dom

When the explosion hits Michigan thot I'd share a few tips for when it's time to field dress wild boar.

First though is you gotta get a good shot on them and then find them. The large majority of the boar I have shot I have used 30-06 180gr A Frames, but partitions and grand slams also work well. Their long hair, tough hide, and fat plug and delay the blood to leave a blood trail. Not always, but if you don't get an exit it makes finding them difficult without a dog. Some drop and some run, they come in all sizes, the older ones can take a hit and keep on trucking. This is taken from a field dressing class I give during the hunting course here so is geared towards German customs and tradition, but it can be applied anywhere and is good to know. I always say any shot taken daytime is twice as hard when it's taken at night. You gotta make sure you get a good hit or you're in for a long hard trail job, and some won't be found. I have gone back the next day and found some without a dog, and a couple times I had my friend bring his bloodhound out to find them. I have lost one that I know I hit and never found. Never say never, I'm nearing 50 boar shot here in Germany.

I. The Shot:
&#9679; How was game standing, angled, broadside, running, etc.
&#9679; *Keep a mental picture in your head of the shot (where the crosshairs were when you squeezed the trigger) and the anschuss, which is the spot where the animal was when the shot was taken.
&#9679; What did the animal do? Fall, run, hunch up, jump, etc. Be wary of Krehlschuss, shot near backbone that shocked the animal or stunned it, fell down, but will get up in a minute and run away  few are ever recovered, not a deadly shot.
&#9679; Wait before going to the animal or searching for it !!

II. Finding the Game:
&#9679; If the animal dropped on the spot of shot, good.
&#9679; If the animal ran, not a problem as long as the shot was in the boiler room. If a large boar shot at night, recommend you notify Paechter and conduct nachsuche the next morning.
&#9679; Type of blood trails and what is on the ground, bright frothy blood is lung, dark brown liver, mixed color paunch, dark red muscle, etc.
&#9679; *You have found the animal, pay respect and if male cloven hoof game or Auerhahn, give it the letzter bissen, using appropriate branch, one of the five native trees to Germany.

III. Field Dressing Cloven Hoof Game (Schalenwild):
&#9679; There are a couple ways and order of steps, but this is common:
&#9679; Lay animal on its back, cut pinsel/testicles off. Gently cut through abdominal wall without cutting any intestines. Cut all the way up to the snout, through the middle of the breast bone and exposing the windpipe and gullet. Cut windpipe and gullet, freeing it up and pulling it towards the chest area. 
&#9679; Cut both sides of the diaphragm (separates lung/hear from the intestines) continuing to pull on the windpipe to the main intestines. Lay all the innards to the side of the animal, freeing up space to cut the pelvic bone. 
&#9679; At the exact center point of the pelvic bone, cut/ saw through without damaging intestine and break the pelvic bone, opening channel to pull intestine down to anus and cutting free. Rinse Out w/water.
&#9679; Look for diseased internal organs. If any look diseased, keep them and inform the Paechter.
&#9679; *The Kleiner Jaegerrecht belongs to the person who dressed the animal, and consists of the Heart, Lungs, Liver, and Kidneys.
&#9679; For Schwartzwild, tests must be conducted prior to human consumption, punishable by law if not done. Take sample pieces of the diaphragm where it connects to backbone, muscle from front leg, and schweiss.

IV. Equipment:
&#9679; Knife: Different types of knives. 
&#9679; Rubber Gloves
&#9679; Bandaids

Broke open anus to snout:









Innards laid out to side, pelvic broke open, large intestine being pulled and cut free:









Hung to cool, spreaders used, especially in warmer weather:









Wether you shoot 1, or 2 or 3, or more  good luck and Waidmannsheil, Dom.


----------



## dankoustas

Great post, thanks for the step by step, hoping to get one of those guys soon.


----------



## sjohn139

Remove all MALE PARTS 1st. Balls, *****, Sperm Sacks as soon as possible. Boar will taste as good as any sow, if these parts are removed ASAP.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Dom said:


> When the explosion hits Michigan ..........
> ..................


What makes you think that they will ever be an explosion ?

L & O


----------



## MERGANZER

Liver and Onions said:


> What makes you think that they will ever be an explosion ?
> 
> L & O


 
I agree, seems to be a lot of hype right now. If it hits then oh well we have good eats but I am not worried. I think right now the sportsmen are handleing any wild pigs.

Ganzer


----------



## Dom

Liver and Onions said:


> What makes you think that they will ever be an explosion ?
> 
> L & O


Hey L & O, I just said that tongue in cheek after reading all about the 'explostion' right here on Michigan Sportsman! :lol:

Yupper sjohn, see Para III, 2d bullet, first removed is the Pinsel and Testes on male, I'll have to get a pic of that next time 

The biggest difficulty I see in Michigan is the Southern 1/3 with all the private land. Just look at Texas, 95% private, read about all the damages but just try and hunt it without paying :rant: Bitch and moan but man just cry all the way to the bank selling the hunts off. If they were serious they would manage them like game animals, no leading females shot, but rather shoot the young and single male boars. You break up the groups and you got a bunch of wild teenagers running loose causing havoc, getting pregnant at all times of the year, etc. Don't think so? Well, the Europeans have only been hunting them a few hundred years, and yes there is sometimes damage to crops, but not to the extent that it cannot be managed by getting a few hunters together for a few nights selectively shooting them. Oh well, I'll get off my soap box and wait for the explosion, Waidmannsheil, Dom.


----------



## cabledad

Being from Texas I don't agree about only killing boars.I kill females first as they they might be pregnant.I shoot all wild hogs I see and none get out of the trap alive. This not a game or a sport it is about control of a bad animal species. Some of the bad land owners in Grayson County ,Texas where I live is the government,state and federal.They own huge partials of land and put all sorts of rules on them where it is impossible kill a hog.The hogs are smart and the more there hunted the smarter they get. Yea Texans are very particular about their land.Hog dayhunting prices are coming down as there is more to kill. look at craigslist out of Texas there is some good deals.Don't drive down here unless its an established ranch with references.Good luck and go kill a hog Chuck


----------



## ybone

excellent post. thanks. have several plots here in mid-mich to try. spent some time in florida over the winter and where we stayed, they were everywhere. locals had traps set and grounds up-rooted. once again very nice post.

scott


----------



## Standsniper

Great thread Dom!


----------



## Non Typical

One big suggestion is to have your rubbers on. Gloves, by playtex is great. Hogs carry a lot of disease and this will help. I use the rubber gloves even cleaning deer. When done, simply remove gloves and your hands are clean. To help in putting on the gloves use talcum powder inside. Makes it easy to put on/off.


----------



## cabledad

I always thought field dressing with gloves was for wuss's until I read the problems a man had from brusilosis and that has me carrying 2 packages of gloves and a set of rubber gloves on my truck.Its bad.Chuck


----------



## Willi_H2O

Looks like the lesson definitely was taken from a German publication.
Numerous references to German words for hunt ( _jaeger_ ).


----------



## Perferator

Wow, great thread guys. Thanx for posting the goodies, Dom. 

Me, I'm doing the best I can to ensure an exit hole. Notice I didnt say "exit wound". The Guide Gun 45/70 will ventilate.


----------



## cabledad

I like my 45 70 DRT.Chuck


----------



## AllForTheGreen

One notable thing sticks out for me; and that's the observation that boar dressing is a far bloodier affair than deer dressing, it would seem.


----------



## THETOOLMAN

I hang hogs up by the hind feet like deer & skin!


----------



## john warren

speaking of gloves....those rubber gloves get real slick when gutting.
carry some of the cheap..99 cent cotton gloves and put them on over the rubber gloves. firm sure grip. and when done turn the rubber gloves inside out and they are packaged for disposal.


----------



## john warren

AllForTheGreen said:


> One notable thing sticks out for me; and that's the observation that boar dressing is a far bloodier affair than deer dressing, it would seem.


 just as with any animal it depends on where they got hit,,,,and what with. a .44 mag will make a mess inside of any critter.


----------



## Dom

AllForTheGreen said:


> One notable thing sticks out for me; and that's the observation that boar dressing is a far bloodier affair than deer dressing, it would seem.


You lost me there, actually I see no difference, no need to even roll up your sleeves. You must have a unique way of doing field dressing on Boar if it's far bloodier than Deer. Ok, we do have to sometimes wash our hands after field dressing Boar  It only gets a bit messier for those careless enough to gutshoot them :lol: but even then it's all pulled down and out by grasping the windpipe, with diaphram cut down to backbone, and a steady pull and away she goes. No muss no fuss.


----------



## HSV1936

Dom, your posts crack me up, great Germish.

I think the main reason why it is sometimes bloody field dressing a deer or pig is because here we usually do not cut or saw the pelvic bone and the breast bones. At least I have not seen it very often. What I think most hunters do (me included), they reach up to their elbows into the chest of the animal to cut the windpipe. This is when it sometimes gets a little messy.

However, it would be great if you would share more of your Jagdausbildung und -erfahrung in this forum. Your posts were very instructive and entertaining!


----------

